# 22 inch 2 stage auger housin swap



## gibbs296 (Jun 22, 2014)

I have a piece of junk 5.5 hp mtd knock off (yardman?) with a good engine and trans section. The auger section has bad gears, reallly rusty, etc. Where the two bolt together, the sections are flat. I want to try and add an auger section that is very new, but it has an additional 90 degree lip on each side that is used to hold the two section together. Best to drill the new section or try to weld a piece of angle to the trans side? Or maybe both?


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

gibbs296 said:


> I have a piece of junk 5.5 hp mtd knock off (yardman?) with a good engine and trans section. The auger section has bad gears, reallly rusty, etc. Where the two bolt together, the sections are flat. I want to try and add an auger section that is very new, but it has an additional 90 degree lip on each side that is used to hold the two section together. Best to drill the new section or try to weld a piece of angle to the trans side? Or maybe both?


 IT would help us idiot's here if you posted pic's of what you want do.


----------



## gibbs296 (Jun 22, 2014)

Ok, I guess i will sandblast and repaint the old housing and augers. She also needs the brass auger gear, impeller bearing, and the half dozen or so auger bushings. I see Milford power equipment has really good prices. Any other suppliers that are good and cheap? A tough combo these days.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Snowmobile Parts, Go Kart Parts, Lawnmower Parts, ATV Parts, and more | MFG Supply

They are cheap, but they don't have as big of a selection as some of the other places.


----------



## gibbs296 (Jun 22, 2014)

thank you, always good to have options.


----------

